# Mule's cold smoked cheese in the MES 40 using AMNPS with Qview



## themule69 (Mar 27, 2014)

20140226_174339.jpg



__ themule69
__ Mar 27, 2014


















20140301_172349.jpg



__ themule69
__ Mar 27, 2014


















20140325_175155.jpg



__ themule69
__ Mar 27, 2014


















20140327_091818.jpg



__ themule69
__ Mar 27, 2014


















20140327_091828.jpg



__ themule69
__ Mar 27, 2014


















20140327_091845.jpg



__ themule69
__ Mar 27, 2014






It is time to finish up my cheese smoking before it is to hot. The MES 40 filled with. Sharp cheddar, pepper jack, Chipotle white cheddar and mozzarella. I have the AMNPS loaded with two rows of hickory. 
  This will give me over 100 LBS to make it threw the warm months. 
Happy smoken.
David


----------



## disco (Mar 27, 2014)

When you smoke cheese, you don't mess around! That is a great looking load of cheese.

Disco


----------



## talan64 (Mar 27, 2014)

That's a lot of cheese.  But it sure does look good.  Hope it gets you through the summer.


----------



## themule69 (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks guys. I have about 100LBS I added to the collection this winter. If you can ever get ahead of the game. It is so much better. The longer it ages. Mr. T has tought me a lot about cheese. Both with his threads and PM'S
HAPPY SMOKEN.
David


----------



## themule69 (Mar 28, 2014)

20140328_161801.jpg



__ themule69
__ Mar 28, 2014


















20140328_161753.jpg



__ themule69
__ Mar 28, 2014


















20140328_161744.jpg



__ themule69
__ Mar 28, 2014


















20140328_161744.jpg



__ themule69
__ Mar 28, 2014


















20140328_161736.jpg



__ themule69
__ Mar 28, 2014






This is my "Mr.T" starter kit. I hope to make the summer. I would hate to run out.
Happy smoken.
David


----------



## cdnwildsmoker (Mar 30, 2014)

Wow that is an awesome stockpile!!! I just got my AMNPS yesterday and can't wait to get some cheese smoked! Did you have to modify your smoker or you just place the AMNPS in the bottom?? Do you always smoke for the same length of time?? Do you use anything other than hickory? Sorry for the barrage of questions but the more info the better!! I have read through Mr T's threads and will do so again before I put some smoke to the cheese.

Thanks CWS


----------



## themule69 (Mar 30, 2014)

CDNWildSmoker said:


> Wow that is an awesome stockpile!!! I just got my AMNPS yesterday and can't wait to get some cheese smoked! Did you have to modify your smoker or you just place the AMNPS in the bottom?? Do you always smoke for the same length of time?? Do you use anything other than hickory? Sorry for the barrage of questions but the more info the better!! I have read through Mr T's threads and will do so again before I put some smoke to the cheese.
> 
> Thanks CWS


CWS

The colder it is the longer I smoke. I like a lot of smoke. So I use about half of a AMNPS. I have found that when I get the color I am looking for. I normally have the flavor I want to go with it.I use all sorts of different pellets. I put the AMNPS on the bottom left, pull the chip loader out about 1 inch.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 30, 2014)

My cheese smokes now feel less than adequate... I'm having size issues. Lol!


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Apr 5, 2014)

Hey David,

Sorry that I missed your thread last week, but I'm glad I caught it today!  Wow, looks like a great cheese smoking project.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks like you must have got that extra refrigerator for cheese storage that you were talking about a while ago.  Sweeeet!

What temp do you store your cheese at?  

Looks just great.  Thanks for sharing!

Clarissa

and….


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 5, 2014)

Nice Job David !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Super Load of Smoked Cheese you got there!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





And Thanks to Clarissa for bumping this up----I almost missed it entirely!!!

Bear


----------



## seenred (Apr 5, 2014)

Hey David!  I about missed it too...that's a lotta really amazing looking cheese, my friend!

Nice going!

Red


----------



## woodchucks (Apr 5, 2014)

Great looking cheese. How long will vacuumed sealed chees last?


----------



## fendrbluz (Apr 7, 2014)

Now that's some cheese dang :) Wish you were my neighbor !Looks great I love good cheese how long did you smoke it for ?


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 10, 2014)

Hey David

I have some huge cheese eaters at my place.  Apparently I have to follow your example.  But like you, I will have to buy another fridge.  DROOL

Gary


----------



## fendrbluz (Apr 11, 2014)

Red I am going to smoke a couple pork butts this week end with your Memphis magic dust is your recipe you posted enough for 2 may 5 6 lb butts will post pictures any tips like how long I should rub down for thanks


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 11, 2014)

Wow! That's a supply and a half!!! Looking tasty!


----------

